# Freeze dried treats?



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I work at a pet store and one of our more popular dog/cat treats is freeze dried chicken. We also have beef liver, shrimp, duck, and whitefish. My dog (and most dogs) goes nuts over any of them because theyre pure meat. Ive tried the chicken. Its bland but definitely tastes like chicken! 

I know rats need some protein and I need something good and potent for training since it seems as if my girls are spoiled (not sure if by the previous owner or my girlfriend...). They would only get the treats during training but I want to make sure its okay for them to have.

Has any one else used freeze dried food and what have your results been? Is there any dangers in using them as treats for rats?


----------



## socal_sarah (Mar 5, 2013)

Shouldn't be any issue with freeze-dried as it's just a process, not actually something being added in.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

I give my guys freeze dried krill, grasshoppers, and mealworms occasionally. They love them and they do offer beneficial protein!


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I've fed like freeze-dried chicken that we got for the cat. Fresh is probably better, but I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome  Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure before I got them addicted to something awful for them! They love it!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The actual process isn't bad at all, but check the bags and note where the product is coming from!

There have been a lot of illnesses based on dried meat treats from China.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Also make sure there are no added ingredients that can be bad for the rats. The ingredient list should just say freeze dried chicken and no added sugars or anything.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Cagedbirdsinging- Yeah people are always asking which brands are made in the USA or Canada. One of our food brands that was recently bought out by Procter and Gamble just had a huge recall and they keep expanding it. -sigh- (on a side note, if anyone uses Natura Pet Foods- Evo, California Natural, or Innova- check your bags exp date and google the recall to make sure you dont have a bag from a bad batch! It was recalled for Salmonella) 

Raturday- yup, pure freeze dried chicken!


----------

